# Excision of Endometriosis



## kellyg (Oct 23, 2015)

Looking for CPT code for excision of endometrial implants (done via Open procedure, not scope). The location for the implants included the anterior rectum and lateral pelvic wall.  The op note states the endometrial implants were cauterized.


----------

